# Trek FX is the FX 7.7 worth the price vs. 7.4 or 7.5



## howie11

I have decieded to purchase a Trek FX bike. Took a test ride on a 7.2, 7.3 and a 7.5. After a test ride... ruled out the 7.2. Wanted to ride the 7.4 and the 7.7 but they didn't have any available. The 7.5 seemed to shift and ride better of the 3. Do I upgrade to a 7.7? Is it even a better ride than the others. I know it's a carbon fiber bike compared to the 7.4 and 7.5 which are aluminum bikes with carbon forks. But is it worth the price ? Is there anyone who has owned a 7.4 or 7.5 that upgrade to a 7.7........ Thanks


----------



## 9W9W

The Trek FX is not a road bike, so your post may not get much love here. I can only add the following:

1. You may find that if you like cycling you'll want to go further and dislike the flat handlebar that comes with the FX. Road style handlebar = more hand positions = more comfort.

2. Carbon will (may?) "soak up" road imperfections better than an aluminum frame. Some models have aluminum body and carbon fork, that's a good compromise. Whatever it's made of, the air pressure in your tires has a significantly greater effect on ride quality. i.e. buy alum + proper tire pressure = comfort > carbon + tires jacked up to 120PSI

3. I originally started riding on a FX years ago, then sold it for a proper road bike. How about a Trek 1.1.? 

Lastly, these bikes depreciate like rocks. Unless the step up to 7.7 is small, I'd just get the ones that are alu/carbon fork mix and hit those bike paths.


----------



## Shegens

I have the 7.3 and so far really like it but all I have to compare it to is a Trek MTB. The FX is somewhere between a MTB and a road bike. I received the FX as a retirement gift from my employer so I didn't actually shop around for it. Still, it's a really nice gift for retirement and has given me many hours of fun healthy riding. If they had given me a check and told me to shop for what I want, I don't know if I would have chosen the FX or if I might have chosen a road bike. The thing that steers me away from a real road bike is the skinny tires. The FX has tires wider than a road bike but not as wide as a MTB and I'm not sure I would like tires any less wide than the 32's on the FX.

The FX is not as heavy as most MTB's but heavier than a road bike. Since I upgraded from a heavy MTB, the FX is a much easier ride. I can't find any fault with it, except maybe for the straight handlebars. Since I don't like a lot of speed, I don't need a real road bike for that. The FX goes as fast as I am comfortable going. 

I think for me to find the perfect bike for the way I want to ride, it would have to be specially built with tires more the size of my hybrid and road bike handlebars that are not too extreme, somewhere between the hybrid and the FX. That is the only drawback for me with the FX. The straight handlebar doesn't give many options for hand placement.


----------



## obed

my wife rides an fx7.5 and loves it... she also has a full carbon road bike...but for the cement trails around the bayou here, where there are sections of dirt, she prefers the fx...she rarely rides over 30 miles at a time on it, so the straight bars are not an issue. It is not really a slow bike either, once on the road on the way back home she can do 20 mph on it, which on our roads is about as fast as she would want to go anyway. She tells me that it is a very comfortable ride...I have never riden one myself so I have no opinon of it, when she is riding that one, I am usually on my ridley cross bike.


----------



## Shegens

The FX is a good bike if it does what you want it to do. Mine does. I ride alone most of the time and I ride on rough country roads and some gravel and grass. If I were riding with a road bike group that rode 50 miles at a time at high speeds it probably wouldn't be the right bike. 

A person should buy what they need and what fits their riding style. A hybrid fits my riding style the best where a 'real' road bike probably would not. It is really a "do it all" general purpose bike for fitness, recreation, commuting, or almost anything you ask of it except racing.


----------



## cyclingsivells

I've got a 7.3 and I've put probably 5,000 miles on it and I love it. In my opinion, I would not buy the 7.7. It's carbon but it's gonna be heavier than a road bike. I would either get a road bike or buy anything from the 7.3 to the 7. 6. The price jump to the 7.7 is not worth it for me.


----------



## DaveWC

I've got a FX 7.5 and it's fine for the city riding / bad weather riding I do. If I was doing it over I'd look at a Cross bike as I don't like the flat bar and I would want disc brakes.


----------



## Lombard

Test ride all the levels of the FX and buy the one you like the feel of best (cost permitting of course).

I would say in general that as you go up the ladder on a model line, it's a law of deminishing returns. That being said, a full carbon frame does absorb annoying road vitrations much better than aluminum does. Some people don't care about the extra vibration damping. You won't know until you ride them all.

I disagree with others here that are pushing the OP to get a road bike. The OP wouldn't be looking at an FX if they wanted a road bike. The FX is a hybrid which due to it's more rugged frame design and ability to handle wider tires, wil work much better for dirt rail trails and hard pack dirt roads which don't require a mountain bike. Also, the upright bars are better for casual riders or those riders with less upper body flexibility.

I believe this bike comes standard with 32mm or 35mm tires. Most road bike frames cannot handle anything wider than 28mm, some won't go any higher than 25mm.

The FX is a good solid hybrid comparable to the Cannondale Quick which is also quite good for that purpose.


----------



## headloss

If you have to ask, I'd say that the 7.7 doesn't offer anything that you'd appreciate. It's an odd bike and a compromise, in that it is more like a road bike than a flat-bar hybrid (in which case, why not just get a road bike) but at the same time, it starts to lose the things that give an advantage to a hybrid in the first place (ability to use wide tires, rack, fenders, etc.). 

Because of its odd not-this-or-that position in the product lineup, I doubt the resale value will be that great either. If you want carbon, get drop bars. Seems like a bad thing for Trek to even offer, imho, but there's always someone who will buy it (how many is easily determined by whether or not they continue to produce a Carbon FX in subsequent years). 

I don't think there is any significant gain up the FX line after they add the carbon fork. I'd rather spend additional money on customized bits and pieces


----------



## deviousalex

If you're willing to spend that kind of money I'd definitely get a real road bike, like 9W9W said. I originally had a Trek 7.2FX. When I started actually riding I got a real road bike. 

In your price range take a look at the Domane 4.3. It should be able to take fairly wide tires. Another option if you really want wide tires is to get a cyclocross bike and put some slick tires on it if you feel the stock ones are holding you back.

I think one reason people are "afraid" of road bikes is because they assume they are just race bikes. You can easily get as upright as you want on a road bike with the right combination of spacers plus correct rise/fall stem.


----------



## wim

Lombard said:


> I disagree with others here that are pushing the OP to get a road bike.


I do too. The point that drop bars offer more hand positions is well taken. But really, how many people ever use the drop on drop bars? For that matter, how many people move the brake shifters up on the drop bar and / or rotate the drop bar so their hands are way above the saddle?

A good hybrid can offer as good an aerodynamic position as a a drop bar bike. In fact, I've noticed that many hybrid riders are actually positioned more aero than those dudes with their hands on drop bar brake shifter hoods way above their saddle level. 

As to resale: flat bar road bikes are in demand, and manufacturers are reacting to it in their 2015 bikes. I think more and more people are realizing that imitating pro racers is foolish. That, in my mind, is a good thing.


----------



## deviousalex

wim said:


> The point that drop bars offer more hand positions is well taken. But really, how many people ever use the drop on drop bars?


Tops, hoods, and drops. Even if you don't use the drops you have 2 positions as opposed to 1.


----------



## wim

deviousalex said:


> Tops, hoods, and drops. Even if you don't use the drops you have 2 positions as opposed to 1.


True, can't argue with that.


----------



## headloss

wim said:


> As to resale: flat bar road bikes are in demand, and manufacturers are reacting to it in their 2015 bikes. I think more and more people are realizing that imitating pro racers is foolish. That, in my mind, is a good thing.


I agree they are in demand, flat bar that is... not sure if the demand is there for (in my opinion, overpriced) carbon frame flat-bar bike. I tend to think that there will be a very small niche for this. Resale of a flat-bar road bike, in general, is good. The only problem is (as evidenced by this thread) that a lot of people that would buy a used carbon frame are also riding drop bar bikes.

Whatever the case, I'd personally stick with the aluminum frame/carbon fork for a hybrid while I could go either way for a drop bar bike.


----------



## wim

headloss said:


> not sure if the demand is there for (in my opinion, overpriced) carbon frame flat-bar bike..


Agree again. If you're going to go flat bar, separate yourself from the racer boy crowd by NOT buying into the carbon hype.


----------



## Whacked

deviousalex said:


> Tops, hoods, and drops. Even if you don't use the drops you have 2 positions as opposed to 1.


Bar ends, back up to 2


----------



## Lombard

headloss said:


> I agree they are in demand, flat bar that is... not sure if the demand is there for (in my opinion, overpriced) carbon frame flat-bar bike. I tend to think that there will be a very small niche for this. Resale of a flat-bar road bike, in general, is good. The only problem is (as evidenced by this thread) that a lot of people that would buy a used carbon frame are also riding drop bar bikes.
> 
> Whatever the case, I'd personally stick with the aluminum frame/carbon fork for a hybrid while I could go either way for a drop bar bike.


I agree that regardless of resale value, there may not be that much of a compliance advantage to full carbon with a bike that already has 32c or 35c tires. Your tires are where most of your compliance comes from.

As I said before, ride them all (preferably all in the same day) and see if it really makes a difference. Buy the one you like best.


----------



## 2702

The FX 7.5 was one of the worse purchases of my biking life. Sluggis nd boring. Sorry FX fans jmho. I like hybrid bikes I have a carbon Sirrus, something about FX bikes don't have that exciting feel to it, to me its was the riding position felt off and not too sporty even with stem flipped down.


----------



## Lombard

2702 said:


> The FX 7.5 was one of the worse purchases of my biking life. Sluggis nd boring. Sorry FX fans jmho. I like hybrid bikes I have a carbon Sirrus, something about FX bikes don't have that exciting feel to it, to me its was the riding position felt off and not too sporty even with stem flipped down.


Interesting that I know someone who said the same thing about the Sirrus that you just said about the FX being sluggish. Do you remember which FX model it was?


----------



## Jaeger99

Lombard said:


> I disagree with others here that are pushing the OP to get a road bike.


Agree completely. Road bikes aren't for everyone. I have a 7.2 FX disc and enjoy the heck out of it. The addition of upgraded grips with integrated bar ends provided all the hand position variation that I needed.

I tried out the 7.7FX, and if I had to do it over again, I'd probably get that one. Very sweet ride - super quick and nimble - and noticeably lighter than my 7.2. Essentially a falt bar road bike - sure - and the reason people get one is that they don't like drop bars but still want a sporting ride. Hybrids exist to bridge the gap between road bikes and MTBs. They can and do offer features that are closer to either end of that spectrum. Not everyone who wants a road-oriented hybrid "should just get a road bike". And not everyone who wants suspension forks on their hybrid should "just get a MTB".

The 2014 7.7 was based on the Madone frame. The 2015 is Domane based - which should work even better as a foundation for a performance hybrid. The Domane is a seriously slick piece of work.

Good luck with your choice, and definitely try before yo buy.


----------



## Lombard

Jaeger99 said:


> Not everyone who wants a road-oriented hybrid "should just get a road bike". And not everyone who wants suspension forks on their hybrid should "just get a MTB".


Agree again. I will add that my first bike as an adult was a 2002 Cannondale Silk Adventure with the Cannondale Headshok. Many bikes later, I still use it for combination road/dirt/gravel trail rides as it moves pretty damn good on pavement yet is very compliant on dirt rail trails. The Headshok has about an inch of travel which is just enough to take the rough edge off of cinder and gravel.


----------



## radrider

Like you, I am debating between the 7.5 and the 7.7, but it's a big price jump (~$800). Rode a 2015 7.5 and a Domane (same frame as a 7.7) today and it was hard to compare them b/c of the racing handlebars and different gear setup on the Domane. Will wait till the 7.7 comes in later this week and then test-drive the two side-by-side.


----------



## b2mac

*Trek FX7.5 or FX 7.7 what did you decide?*



radrider said:


> Like you, I am debating between the 7.5 and the 7.7, but it's a big price jump (~$800). Rode a 2015 7.5 and a Domane (same frame as a 7.7) today and it was hard to compare them b/c of the racing handlebars and different gear setup on the Domane. Will wait till the 7.7 comes in later this week and then test-drive the two side-by-side.


I am also debating between the FX 7.5 and 7.7 bikes. I curious what you and others on this thread decided and are you happy with your decision? Thanks for your input


----------



## bradkay

"The 2015 is Domane based - which should work even better as a foundation for a performance hybrid. The Domane is a seriously slick piece of work."

Yep, the 7.7FX uses the 4-series Domane frame. As such it has a great ride, both in road bump absorption and handling. If you can afford the price it is well worth it.


----------



## nez

I have a 2012 fx 7.7 which has a madone 3 frame. I did about 2000km as a flat far but as I got stronger / faster and rode longer distances I found the flat bars to cause pain in the wrists along with not being able to get lower. So I bought a a drop bar , a second hand ultegra group set and basically turned it into a madone 3. Would it have been cheaper it I had bought a madone 3 in the first place? Maybe. But the 7.7 was a good good choice as it gave me a introduction to road cycling whilst letting me have the option of converting if I chose to.


----------



## b2mac

Thanks nez and bradkay for sharing your thoughts and experiences with the FX7.7. It looks like I have to drive 90 miles to get to a LBS that has one in stock so i can actually ride one, but hopefully that will happen soon. Any others out there with experience with the FX7.5 or FX7.7?


----------



## Shegens

Here's an update to my opinion of the 7.3. I still love this bike but, now that I'm riding more the weight is making it really hard on me on the hills. If I could afford one I would trade for a real road bike and about 10 pounds less weight. I can get up the hills but after a while they start to take their toll on my strength.


----------



## 9W9W

Howie,
^^^ this is the best argument against spending the extra money on the 7.7. A FX is a FX...is a FX. When you'll find you need something more than an FX that's not a decision that will be made because your FX isn't equipped properly. It will be because it's an FX. 

In my humble opinion, the upgrade ISN'T worth it. By the time you get to using it to its limits, or wishing you had more, I believe you'll really be lusting after a road bike. I wouldn't throw more money at a hybrid.

properly fitted mediocre road > best hybrid in terms of comfort, weight and efficiency.

get the 7.5, save the money. you'll either get hooked and want a proper road bike next year, or the 7.5 will be more than sufficient.


----------



## bradkay

"^ this is the best argument against spending the extra money on the 7.7. A FX is a FX...is a FX."

In this case you are wrong. The 7.7FX is a flat bar Domane. I prefer drop bars, which is why I ride a Domane 4.5, but the 7.7FX is not a "heavy" hybrid. It is a Domane with a ten speed Tiagra group and flat bars (including Shimano's Tiagra flat bar shifters). I know three men who have one and they have all remarked on how much better it rides than their old hybrids, and how much faster they are now on the new bike. 

I do agree that a drop bar road bike is more comfortable for most riders but there are those who just can't do drop bars. A good friend of mine who is a long term cyclotourist (many tens of thousands of miles touring the US, Canada and Europe) had to switch to flat bars due to physical changes in his body as he ages.


----------



## b2mac

I'll give a little more background on why I am looking at the Trek FX. 7.5 & 7.7. I am 61 and my wife is 59. She rides a 19" FX2 and I ride a Gary Fisher 20" Nirvana. We are comfortable on each others bike. Neither of us has ever ridden a drop bar road bike and really have no interest in doing so. We also have no interest in a "comfort" bike. What we are looking for more of a "fitness" bike. Something fairly lightweight, relatively quick and will absorb some of the vibration. My wife had breast cancer 2 years ago and went through chemo and radiation. She also has osteoporosis. She doesn't feel she has quite the energy she did and doesn't like to ride with some groups because she feel like she is holding them back. She doesn't really want a new bike. Since we ride about the same size bike I thought when we both went biking, she could ride the new bike. When I went out by myself, I would take it. A FX 7.7 would be very out of character for us for we have always been very frugal. I thought a significant upgrade from the FX7.2 might help her, especially when we are with a group and hopefully we will have many more years of biking together.


----------



## Lombard

Shegens said:


> Here's an update to my opinion of the 7.3. I still love this bike but, now that I'm riding more the weight is making it really hard on me on the hills. If I could afford one I would trade for a real road bike and about 10 pounds less weight. I can get up the hills but after a while they start to take their toll on my strength.


Is the weight difference really 10 pounds? Yes, a road bike will be faster, but at an expense. Do your tires have a tread? If so, the first thing I would do in your case is get a pair of smooth tires and ones that can handle more pressure. You will notice a difference. Much cheaper than a new bike!


----------

